# First Cane Arrow



## dukedog1 (Sep 18, 2011)

Built my first river cane arrow today. I guess you could call it semi-primitive. Instead of sinew I used Berkley 65lb power pro fishing line and a two part epoxy for pine pitch. It was all I had and could think of at the time.
 Was a little skeptical to shoot it at first. Scared it was gonna bust. It measures about 30 inches long and 3/8" thick. Shooting it out of a jerry hill 55lb longbow. I was really surprised with it. 
At 15 yds I shot it about 10 times into a wal mart block target. Got the same penetration that I do with the carbon arrows. It didn't break the arrow or shatter the flint tip. 
Since the prototype works it's time to mass produce some. I'll post a total weight on the combo tommorow when I get my grain scale. I know the flint point weights 180gr. Guessing total weight will be around 600. Hopefully next pic of it will be bloody laying on a deer or hog!


----------



## RBM (Sep 18, 2011)

Great. Just make sure you are legal.

FL bow hunting regs 2011-12 season


> Long-bows, compound bows, recurve bows and crossbows must have minimum draw weights of 35 pounds. Hand-held releases may be used. Arrows used to take deer, turkeys or hogs must be equipped with broadheads having at least two sharp-ened edges with minimum widths of 7/8 inch.



Some states have regs concerning arrow tips that may limit arrow heads to metal only as well as dimensions for instance. Sometimes certain gear depending on where you are hunting also. Just check your regs so you are legal.


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 19, 2011)

N I Z E nice ....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 19, 2011)

Looks good! BTW, a well-made cane arrow is a looooottttt tougher and stronger than almost any other arrow material out there including carbon, aluminum, wood, etc. I shoot cane pretty much exclusively, and I've only broken a couple cane arrows in many years of shooting, and that includes lots of direct hits on trees, rocks, and such with 50-60 lb. bows. You can tell how tough they are really quick when you're shooting a tough 3D course with buddies shooting carbons. You'll be the guy who still has arrows at the end.


----------



## dukedog1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Still haven't weighed it yet. I have two arrows that i shoot. 30" carbons with 200gr tips that total 550gr and a 2219 aluminum with a 300gr tip that totals about 760gr. The Cane arrow flies more similar to the heavy aluminum. I'm thinking it will get the job done. What is the best way to put some 200gr practice points on the cane shafts? All i have is the screw in type. guessing the glue ons would work better. Don't want to be wasting rock on practice.


----------



## dpoole (Sep 19, 2011)

gona have to make some hardwood inserts to fit into the end


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 19, 2011)

dukedog1 said:


> Still haven't weighed it yet. I have two arrows that i shoot. 30" carbons with 200gr tips that total 550gr and a 2219 aluminum with a 300gr tip that totals about 760gr. The Cane arrow flies more similar to the heavy aluminum. I'm thinking it will get the job done. What is the best way to put some 200gr practice points on the cane shafts? All i have is the screw in type. guessing the glue ons would work better. Don't want to be wasting rock on practice.



If the cane has thick enough walls, you can just taper it and glue them on. If the hole is too big to taper the cane by itself, glue a piece of bamboo skewer or small dowel in the end, then taper. If it's 3/8" diameter, you may have to sand/file the very end down a fuzz to get a 23/32" taper tool on it.


----------



## dukedog1 (Sep 20, 2011)

final weight is 658 gr. 

180gr tip, 478gr shaft.


----------



## bronco611 (Sep 21, 2011)

Cool lookin like it is gettin close to pig stickin time !! Lets get together and shoot a little when we have the time. Mike.


----------



## Son (Sep 21, 2011)

Looks neat.


----------



## Dawg Tired (Sep 23, 2011)

Great job!! Looks Awsome!


----------



## Katera73 (Sep 30, 2011)

looks great!!!


----------



## sadiejane (Oct 1, 2011)

duplex nails  make good target points for cane.






[/IMG]


----------



## zgilbert (Oct 4, 2011)

Hardwood foreshafts are the way to go and it is easy to replace a broken foreshaft and keep shooting. Yes it is legal in the state of Georgia. Thad Beckum of Beckum Outdoors and I are working on a how to dvd dealing with the river cane arrow. It should be out by the Spring.


----------

